# problem?



## xxxtreme (Oct 30, 2003)

put bio spira in yesterday with a few feeders....have checked the levels every few hours and nothings moved, ammonia has stayed at zero, am i doing something wrong here?


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

I think the feeders have to be in the tank for a few days before you add the Bio Spira. You have to have ammonia already present in your tank for the Bio Spira to work.


----------



## rufus (Jan 6, 2004)

Bigkrup444 said:


> I think the feeders have to be in the tank for a few days before you add the Bio Spira. You have to have ammonia already present in your tank for the Bio Spira to work.


 Exactly right. Add some ammonia so that the bio-spira bacteria don't die off. There needs to be ammonia present for the bacteria to start growing and working properly. Without it, the cycle cannot begin.


----------



## xxxtreme (Oct 30, 2003)

ah, sh*t, can i buy ammonia at like wal mart or something? if so how much is it and how much should i put in? i will drive tot he fish store if i have to ><


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

xxxtreme said:


> ah, sh*t, can i buy ammonia at like wal mart or something? if so how much is it and how much should i put in? i will drive tot he fish store if i have to ><


 You can get ammonia at most grocery stores. Make sure it is pure ammonia and has no coloring or fragerances etc. It is only like $1. Im not sure but i think only 2 or 3 capfulls but i really dont know.


----------



## xxxtreme (Oct 30, 2003)

thanx guys, lets see if i cant get this set up right now ><


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2004)

I wouldn't bother adding ammonia after you've already added the feeders. Just feed the feeders heavily and you'll see the ammonia accumulate within a few days.


----------



## xxxtreme (Oct 30, 2003)

well i just got back from the store and picked up pure ammonia, should i go ahead and put in a capfull or two? and the bio spira will still have its effect right?

by the way, the stuff i bought said the only inregs were ammonia, softened water or something, and a chelating agent, is this the right stuff? its called Clear ammonia, an all purpose cleaner ><


----------



## xxxtreme (Oct 30, 2003)

is this amoonia gonna help or should i just let it be? or will it screw it up


----------



## rufus (Jan 6, 2004)

adding a little ammonia wont really hurt anything. you just have feeders in there, right?


----------



## Xtremek43 (Dec 5, 2003)

add two capfulls man, i did it when i put in my bio spira, cycled in 19 hours


----------



## xxxtreme (Oct 30, 2003)

yeah, i added bio spira and a few feeders in last night, and then learned there should have been ammonia present when i added the bio spira, so now i add ammonia and speed it up i guess, hope the bio spira still goes~ thanks )


----------



## trick095 (Aug 26, 2003)

yup it will take a little bit but just have patience


----------



## xxxtreme (Oct 30, 2003)

and the cycle begins, already workin


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

could you pee in your tank for quick ammonia?


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

No0dLeMicE said:


> could you pee in your tank for quick ammonia?


 I don't see why not. The only problem would be that it would be difficult to stop yourself (you only need a bit), perhaps urinate into a container and pour just a bit into the tank.

-PK


----------

